# Sadkhin diet????????????



## Glitter_Berrie

*Hello ladies, whats ur view of this diet? my friend lost 31 pounds in one month from it........*


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Never heard of it.
But in my view 31lbs in 1 month is very unhealthy not good on body or your BMR.


----------



## MrsRH

MummyToAmberx said:


> Never heard of it.
> But in my view 31lbs in 1 month is very unhealthy not good on body or your BMR.

agree!! 
x


----------



## Inge

How can anyone lose 31lb in 4 weeks!! 
Sounds impossible to me and not at all healthy!


----------



## panther19

What all the people above me said... sounds like a bad idea.


----------



## EternalRose

I had to google it, it looks like its fruit and veg for 2 days and then milk for two days something like that. The fruit and veg part is good, but I dont get how the milk part can be. Milk is very fattening, but it clearly worked for your friend.


----------



## pookie1

Trying4....My friend lost 30 lbs very quickly as well (in about 3 months, 18 in the first month). BUT she had that much weight to lose, to begin with. I tried all over the place to get some insight into how this impacts TTC ladies, but no luck. I went for the first session with Dr Sadkhin and he calimed that it was fine to start the diet while I'm TTC, but if I get to know positively that I am pregnant, I should stop the program during the course of the pregnancy. For myself, I decided to do the other way around. If I'm positive I'm NOT pregnant (will know next week), I'll start the program and take a break from TTC for a couple of months to lose about 20 lbs (my goal), then re-start my quest for a baby. But that's me, since the program is pretty severe and I can't imagine how that can be good for an embryo, cleansing or not. 
Bottomline, if you havea lot of weight to lose, and are unable to stick with traditional diets, maybe you could try this. Lsoing the weight (as I'm sure you've heard) may actually help with the process. The accupressure does curb hunger (I tried this). But my recommendation would be take a few months off and get the weight off and then resume TTC. My 2 cents.... Good Luck


----------

